# Introducing Chloe



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

After sadly having to have Curtis put to sleep a few weeks ago I knew I wanted to get another one, so last week went back to the same sanctuary I got him from and picked up this 10 year old lady. Apparently her elderly owner had passed away, so considering I lost not only Curtis but both my remaining grandparents within a six week period perhaps it was meant to be







She's very friendly and loves having her head rubbed. Picked a corner of the bed very quickly and acts like she's been here years, running down to greet me when I get back from work. Is a Torti on top with a dividing line right down the middle of her face but looks more Tabby around her legs, which I've been told makes for a better temperament? Something I didn't noticed until I got her home is that she's missing 3 of her big teeth and with a black mark on her mouth she seems to have taken a whack at some point. Odd they didn't mention that, but seems to have no trouble eating dry food


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Aww Chloe is gorgeous, looks like she has really settled in. 
Well done for giving her a new home.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh she's lovely, Congratulations


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Aww Chloe is very sweet. Lucky girl to find her way to your heart. My Daisy is almost 10 but she often acts like a kitten. Have you been ever tempted to switch from dry food to much better wet cat food?
I'm so sorry to hear Curtis has recently passed away.


----------



## negative creep (Dec 20, 2012)

I prefer dry food because it doesn't smell as much, either out the pack or cleaning out the litter tray, but then again it's not my choice! Just trying all sorts at the moment to see what she prefers.

One thing I did notice over the last 24 hours or so is her right eye runs occasionally. Seems fine otherwise so hopefully nothing to worry about?


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm happy my kitties don't like dry food as I don't think it offers much nutrition. Some brands pack lots of rice, corn, soy beans and sugar into kibble and very little meat. To be on a safe side, I feed only wet food to my older cat to give her kidneys better chance of working properly for as long as possible. Cats have naturally a low thirst drive and rely on moisture (water) in their cat food. Wet food has high moisture content and dry food - very low. I really hope you'll find some wet food Chloe likes!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

She is a beauty and very lucky to have found her new home with you.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely girl :Cat I'd get her eye checked but she sounds gorgeous and has obviously made herself at home already. Cats do seem to cope well without their back teeth


----------

